# How do/would you feel about people borrowing your Mac?



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 18, 2005)

I seem to be the 'Mac girl' amongst my friends so they all ask me for advice and stuff and they've all bought a couple of things due to seeing my stuff and my reccomendations. Thing is i know that none of them share my passion enough to look into it enough or buy enough but they'd still be 'wow' if they saw my stuff which is always growing (slowly) i have very little stuff compared to everyone else but to non-Mac fanatics even my collection is big to them. I've used my makeup on my friend's before which i don't mind doing at all and quiet enjoy but i think if they had the chance then a couple of them might ask to borrow a pallete or something one day to take with them and i really wouldn't want them to, i know that sounds nasty but they just wouldn't appreciate it like i do and i dread to think the state it would come back in and also i just don't like the idea of someone else using and doing what they want to MY Mac!! Also i can't afford much myself, i really love Mac so i save and save and miss out on loads of stuff and then finally sometimes have enough money to buy a few things so my stuff is pretty precious to me.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 18, 2005)

I am like you... I love doing my friend's make up and don't mind using my MAC on them AT ALL. But it's like my cd's, they're very personal things and very important to me so I don't like other people borrowing them... Make up and music are sacred.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't mind it if I use my make-up on someone else, but I'm not letting anoyone borrowing it!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd be unlikely to lend my makeup to anyone. In fact, I've learned the hard way that lending anything to most people is not a good idea. I'm very selective about who I will lend things to, regardless of whether it's a CD, a DVD, a book, a computer, makeup or something else I am lending. I lent my laptop to a friend a couple of weeks ago, but only because I know he'll be careful with it and I'll get it back again! I only know one person I'd even consider lending makeup to.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I'm very selective about who I will lend things to, regardless of whether it's a CD, a DVD, a book, a computer, makeup or something else I am lending._

 
I feel the same way...I will lend things to people, but I am very picky about which things to which people.  One or two people I would lend my computer to, but there are some people I wouldn't even lend a book to (like the one who leaves books outside in the rain).  I know it's just stuff and it's not life or death, but if I'm going to lend my makeup (which isn't cheap!) to someone, it would have to be someone who would be careful with it.


----------



## Janice (Sep 18, 2005)

No, I'm not posessive but I would not lend my makeup to anyone solely because of sanitary reasons. I'm kinda a freak about that sort of thing (I won't even apply my lipstuffs without a clean lipbrush, never dip fingers into eyeshadows or lippies, etc). 

I would though, if one of my friends *REALLY* loved something, give it to them and replace it later.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm pretty anal about my makeup.  I keep it all extremely clean and organized.  I really don't even like my daughter using it.  I told her, I will assist her if there is something she wants to use, but to not use my brushes and she has to ask permission first.  I don't think I would let anyone borrow any of it tho.  Dawn


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm like that... My friends will ask if they can borrow one of my pallete to go on Vaca...the thing is, is they don't know that a quad is worth around 45 bucks each.  My sister does the same thing, but she doesn't like to ask, and she doesn't like to give it back... Me and my mom have to search through her makeupbag weekly to find what is ours, and theres ALOT of our makeup in there.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't lend stuff out and my makeup is no exception.  Then again, except for giving samples to one of my friends when I get a new pigment, I probably wouldn't use my stuff on them either.  It's mostly a germ thing (you can never be too careful) and also I haven't had a good track record with people borrowing or returning things.


----------



## libra14 (Sep 18, 2005)

I won't lend my make-up. I'll use it on someone but it won't leave my house. I don't even take it out for touch-ups for myself, except for lipstuffies and that stays in my pocket to prevent theft. I had one stolen from my purse once. Mac's eye products don't require touch-ups IMO.


----------



## Joke (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I don't mind it if I use my make-up on someone else, but I'm not letting anoyone borrowing it!_

 
that's excatly how I feel!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't let anyone borrow anything of mine. If they want it bad enough they can buy it just like I did.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 18, 2005)

I only let one of my friends borrow only certain e/s when we were neighbors and my roommate.  Other than that, I wouldn't let anyone else borrow any of my makeup at all.


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I don't mind it if I use my make-up on someone else, but I'm not letting anoyone borrowing it!_

 

i learned that recently when i  lent my girl my rayothon and elle..she never gave it back
hell no..never again


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 18, 2005)

If a friend of mine uses it, i either give it to her or sell it on ebay saying 99% remains. :/ I have this fear.....


----------



## princess (Sep 18, 2005)

I will never lend my makeup to anyone. There's the hygiene factor plus most of my friends aren't into makeup anyway.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 18, 2005)

If someone wanted to borrow one or two things, I'd rather just buy it for them. I'm a bit paranoid about letting anyone borrow anything, especially books and makeup.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 18, 2005)

There is no way I would let my MAC makeup out of my sight! They can either use it in front of me or I will help apply it on them but they will not get out the door with it.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I don't let anyone borrow anything of mine. If they want it bad enough they can buy it just like I did._

 
I feel the same. It's not that I'm selfish but you never get your stuff back in the same condition you lent it out in.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 18, 2005)

I dont lend anything out anymore. I find that if I get it back which is RARELY its torn up or damaged. I would never ever ever ever lend anyone my mac stuffies...are you kiddine me 

I however do put it on people, but not using my brushes, only sanitary ones and I never  share mascara or lipgloss that can be dipped into. Other than that, the m/u stays with me! I must have full control of my m/u or it just isnt happening.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 18, 2005)

I am  not willining not share my M.A.C.!  I have those who've tried but has not succeeded.  My friends and family assume that since  I work for M.A.C. that I want to share and give away products.  But I can assure you all that's not the case.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I don't let anyone borrow anything of mine. If they want it bad enough they can buy it just like I did._

 
I agree... Everyday my sister asks to use my quad w. Honesty, Grain, Paradisco, and Goldbit.  She took it to Boston (well, she stole it from me, and thentook it to Boston, i thought i lost it) and Honesty was almost gone... I told her she can have it, but she's buying me a new one  (it was 95% Left when she first took it)... Psh, I didn't buy it for her, i bought it for me, and if she likes it so much, she can go spend her own 13 bucks on it.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol i was worried everyone would be like ''i love my friends and i could never say no to them" I'm glad other people understand! I guess the thing with my friends is that they usually spend verrrrrry little on their makeup and so even though they know Mac is more expensive they won't even realise how expensive and they'd think it was stingy for someone to not let friends borrow things. Well i'm just glad i havn't had the problem yet, i'm just worried i will have it soon. I want to show off my Mac to people but for this reason i also want to hide it!


----------



## user2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra14* 
_I won't lend my make-up. I'll use it on someone but it won't leave my house. I don't even take it out for touch-ups for myself, except for lipstuffies and that stays in my pocket to prevent theft. I had one stolen from my purse once. Mac's eye products don't require touch-ups IMO._

 
I second that!

I don't mind when my friends use it when I'm in the room but me and my stuff never separate!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 18, 2005)

Sushi_Flower, dont feel bad, my friends and family never buy m/u unless I gush and gush and they see it on me and want to try it and then maybe they might buy it. 
But everyone knows that if they are going out and want good m/u or cool colors to come to me heh


----------



## jokers_kick (Sep 18, 2005)

I won't lend it out...but I'll use it on them if I ever do they're makeup. I'm not stingy, I just like keeping my makeup clean.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 18, 2005)

I never ever ever let anyone borrow my mac. I had the dollymix blush last year and i let one of the girls on my cheerleading squad borrow it and then she "lost it".  I was stuipd back then and wasnt a mac addict like i am now but no one touches my makeup unless i am putting it on them


----------



## galvanizer (Sep 18, 2005)

I won't lend my makeup to anyone, strictly because of the sanitation/bacteria issue.  Eye infections can spread like wildfire and I'm not thrilled to get one.  While it's out of your site, who knows what's happening to it or how many other people are sticking their fingers in it?  It's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 18, 2005)

i dont like letting others except my mum use my makeup


----------



## Nycutie182 (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't mind at all if I am putting it on them, but I wouldn't let anyone borrow it.  I don't think I'd even let them put it on themselves for fear that they might mess it up.


----------



## katsey (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't let any of my friends "borrow" my MAC. Not because I think they'll steal it but because I'm really proud of my MAC (esp my brushes) and I know they don't really have that respectand therefore won't handle my stuff as gently-its just makeup, I'm always reminded. Its not JUST makeup, its MAC! I did let my mom try one of my brushes...still waiting for her to return almost 2 years later. Oh well.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 18, 2005)

No way. And if I ever thought people in my house would borrow with out my permission I'd invest in a locked train case. I know people who live with roomates who do this.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 18, 2005)

I have to much money invested in my MAC collection - so with that being said no I won't lend it out, but i'm happy to do it for them.. or they can come over to my house and use it here.


----------



## AgentLunacy (Sep 18, 2005)

No way would I let someone borrow my MAC.
I almost had a heart attack when my friend swiped my eyeshadow with her finger. I have no problem using it on them but no one touches my MAC. lol


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 19, 2005)

Borrow my makeup, no f***ing way. They are welcome to use it in front of me provided it's something that can be sanitised but under no circumstances can anyone borrow that stuff. Unless we're already sharing bodily fluids *grin*.

I don't mind my mum using some of my stuff, but I admit it whole-heartedly; I'm anal. No surprise I've been chronically depressed for 6 years.

I had a heart attack when I let my friend hold one of my Nars wand glosses and she took the wand out and put the lip applicator on her fingertip to test the colour. Agh! And my mum got royally pissed off at me when I told her off for using her finger to test my Nars powder blush.

I take care of my shit, and notice that not everyone takes care of their things as anally as me. My family used to struggle when we younger, so I guess the things I have or own now, I don't take it for granted. But yeah, I'm still a freak. I still remember my poor-trash roots (as opposed to my nouveau riche trash ones forming as we speak...).


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 19, 2005)

i only let my mum touch my stuff, even then she still has to ask me first- terrible aye, especially seeing how she pays for nearly all of it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.  i'm very protective of my MAC. it's way too expensive to risk letting people "borrow" it.  i'm a big hygiene freak too hence nothing leaves my house with someone else...lol.

I'm glad others are just like me- i thought i was the only one being all paranoid and everything bout my belovered MAC.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2005)

No one touches my makeup! Seriously though, I won't even let anyone use it for the simple reason that my friends and family are not as emotionally and financially invsted in this makeup as I am..haha.  If they drop one of my pallettes, it is an 'oh well' moment to them but to me, it is a devastation.  If they destroy any of my LE items, they would probably think, "well, just get another one similar".  It is not the same dammit!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_My sister does the same thing, but she doesn't like to ask, and she doesn't like to give it back... Me and my mom have to search through her makeupbag weekly to find what is ours, and theres ALOT of our makeup in there._

 
My sister used to do that too, she likes all my expensive stuff (she only wears cheap drugstore stuff, onthing wrong with that ofcourse, but if you don't wanna pay for it yourself, don't steal it for me!).

sooo I was veryy pissed about it once, and I made an agreement with my parent: if she steals anything from me ever again, she can keep it, and need to pay for replacement. She didn't touch anything for a few weeks, but one day I found one of my mascara's in the bathroom. so I confronted her, and she admitted, and she had to may me 23 euro's for a new one. she didn't do it ever again, haha


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 19, 2005)

I completely agree with what you guys are saying.  I will gladly do my friends makeup, but I draw the line at borrowing it.  I have to save to buy my MAC, so I'm not going to risk it getting ruined, even accidentally.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm.. i don't lend my firends my makeup either.. most of them have just as much as i have so it's not an issue.. if we're going out and they want to use something at my house they can. i don't share l/s or l/g tho just cos of the hygiene factor. in any case i have a lot of the disposable lip applicators and eyeshadow sponges (thanks to my lovely ma)  so it wouldn't matter anyway!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 19, 2005)

Well this sounds pathetic but I don't have this problem because I don't have alot of friends lol!  Most of the ones I do have are men, and these particular guys don't wear makeup. I have 2 girl friends, and they are not the type of people to ask to borrow things anyway.  My family will ask me to do their makeup for them, so I just bring my stuff over & take it back home when I'm done.  In general though, I don't loan anything to people except for books, (paperbacks only!) and I'm very picky about who I loan those to.   I'm anal about keeping my stuff nice, and these days others have so little respect for other people's things (or for other people for that matter) that it's just hard to make myself let my things out of my sight.


----------



## joytheobscure (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope, wouldn't loan it out.  Would gladly do their makeup.  I let my sister use a vincent longo lipstick that hasn't returned yet.  I don't lend CDs or makeup - my sister maybe- only because I will go swipe my stuff back.  Mac costs too much to go loaning it out besides if it was important enough for me to go buy it - they can too or continue wearing their covergirl or mary kay, lol.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2005)

I was at my mom's house and opened her bathroom drawer to get a comb out and noticed a MAC lipstick in there.  Okay... now, my mother has never owned anything MAC related so I had one of those hmmmmm moments.  Oh my God... it was Oolong!  My beloved mom swiped one of my LE lipsticks; one that I particularly loved, no less.  I tried to explain to her the concept of LE and her response was "you have too much lipsticks anyway". Grrrrrr... I took it back, mom or no mom, no one messes with my LE. Haha.

I left her with a bunch of Lancome lipsticks so hopefully, that will pacify her. :/


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 19, 2005)

Borrow? No never, but they can use it. The only friend that would really want to use it has more than I do! So its really not an issure. But I do have a 16yr. old neice that lives with me, which is just one more reason I am getting a train case with a lock. Its sucks to have to do, but I know her and she will swipe it the first chance she gets!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah im way too obsessive


----------



## TM26 (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess in one sense I am lucky. Right now my kids and I live in a town where none of our family and friends live. (we are here until june then we move up to where my husband was transfered). Before that though, I use to do my sisters and friends make up all the time. I really enjoyed doing that. However MAC is where a lot of my extra money goes. To me, these items are prescious, especially the L/E items and some items cost quite a bit. I don't mind people using it at my house, but I don't lend it out. There are a few things that I just refuse to lend out (my purses/bags, camera and jewelery) and my make up collection is one of them. Some people collect designer clothes, coins, cd's.....I collect make up, especially MAC.


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

well,i have all guy friends and they don't seem to want any thing to do with mu. 
but, i'd never let anybody borrow my mac.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_If a friend of mine uses it, i either give it to her or sell it on ebay saying 99% remains. :/ I have this fear....._

 


You know, unless it was true, it would be considered fraud. lol


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm happy to use my own to do my friend's make-up, and i'm even happy for them to try my stuff on themselves (ie. if they're thinking of buying the colour and want to see how it looks), but there's no way i let it out of my sight!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

i don't usually lend anything to anyone. for the simple fact that everything i have, i had to work really hard for...and most of my friends don't understand the value my stuff has to me because they weren't made to work for all their stuff. 

there's only two people who i'd even apply my mac makeup on, one is my sister and the other is a very good friend of mine. but i don't let either of them borrow any of it...or even use it on their own haha. i'm really protective over most of my stuff, especially expensive stuff like mac.

i know that sounds really materialistic...but honestly i have to work 2 hours just to buy one lipglass, so hell yeah i'm protective of the stuff!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 12, 2007)

Honestly, I don't mind but I will only lend it to very few people (and i mean few)


----------



## SELFstyled (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't like to share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a total neat freak about my personal items, I don't want anyone else's germs on my stuff. lol


----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2007)

HELL NO!!! No one touches my MAC...lol


----------



## geeko (Apr 13, 2007)

i lent a quad to my cousin before (she's living with me...so i'm more willing to lend her since we are all living under the same roof)

and a couple of shadows to my friend....

But my friend never returned my dazzlelight and light ray e/s to me after borrowing...BAH! but she did return the other 2 shadows she borrowed from me.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 13, 2007)

Borrow.... *MY* ... Mac? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Get away!! *waves fist*


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 13, 2007)

i dont mind my sisters and friends using it.

its only make up


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 13, 2007)

I do loan out my makeup and give away things I don't get the use out of.... I am a woman who buys way too much makeup, and I tend to tire of things quite easily and move on to something else. 

At the same time, I do love pretty much every item I've ever bought and keep stuff I don't use much because I am stupidly and weirdly sentimental about makeup, esp MAC. I love to open up my makeup box and dig right to the bottom, pull out something that I ain't used in a while, play around with it and see what I can come up with - a new combo or something. It's all the fun of having a toybox when you were a kid, but for grown-ups  and a great creative outlet that I treasure and jealously guard.....So I'm weirdly possessive about my makeup even though I *do* frequently loan items out.

My willingness to give stuff away/loan it out tends to be proportional to how much I spent on it, how easy it would be to replace, how much I like the item, how much I like the friend and also how good it looks on him/her!

I ended up eventually giving one of my favourite non-MAC lipsticks to my boyfriend EVEN THOUGH it was dc and a present from another friend because he really fell in love with the colour and kept borrowing it... but I was a bit sore about that, I didn't like to part with it at all, because of it being d/c and a gift, the only reason he got it in the end was he'd used up so much of it when he borrowed it that it seemed ridiculous to keep asking him for it back....

However, when I bought my first MAC blush and found it really didn't work for me at all, I was delighted for him to have it, because such a beautiful and comparatively expensive item needs lovin' that I wasn't going to give it. 

I also gave a not-particularly-expensive but bloody-hard-to-find and beautiful e/s to a friend who was feeling very low and unglamourous due to some hard stuff going on in her life. I tried a bit on her and it looked AMAZING, and it was the first time I'd seen her smile in a while, so I said "look, you should just take that, the colour's GREAT on you babe I insist".

So I guess I'm a great big softy and although I'm really, really, really emotional and sentimental about my makeup collection (very few of my friends understand why I get so excited about mu), I'm *more* sentimental and emotional about my friends, so I do end up loaning stuff out or giving it away to people I care about.

And yes, sometimes I do regret it, lol! One of the most irritating things in the world is to find that a friend has lost or thrown out something I've given them - I tell myself "it's only makeup" but it feels like TREACHERY, lol!


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 13, 2007)

i only share my makeup with my daughter. anyway, its not very hygenic to share with anyone IMO, but i let my daughter use some cause i know she is clean lol. sometimes if i dont like something or know i could never finish it, i give it to her. im such a good mommmy!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 13, 2007)

I hate when people borrow any of my makeup, no matter the brand.  Why?  They will never take care of it as well as I do.  I don't buy myself things to be torn up, messed up, or lost.


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 13, 2007)

The only people who borrow my makeup are my roommates and I trust them with it. They always ask and if something is worth a lot or really special to me I usually will tell them how much i love it and that I cant replace it and so I'd rather them not unless I'm around, but most things I dont mind sharing with them as long as they don't take it out of the house.
I had one bad turned good experience last summer. I bought oversexed plushglass over the long weekend in August and the next weekend my friend and I went to visit our other friend who lived an hour and a half away. We went to the bar that night and one of them LOVED the plushglass and wanted to keep it in her purse so she could touch it up while we were out. When we went to touch up our lipgloss she went to get it out of her purse and it wasn't there :S  I was so mad because it was brand new, so I went to find it, IN THE BUSY BAR! Picture me looking all over the floor for my plushglass! The good news is I found it!!! Poor thing was laying on the floor and had probably been kicked around a lot because the letters were starting to scratch off. I also happened to find $20 laying on the ground totally unattended so I kept that too! (and of course I spent it on MAC, LOL!)


----------



## Bunny8778 (Apr 13, 2007)

My my MAC is my MAC! Like many of you, I will do my friends/family makeup but they are not allowed to touch it themselves. I've never been big on sharing but most of all I have vested way to much in my collection to let it roam around. Some people might call this selfish, I call it protecting my investment!


----------



## jenNpaci (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been spending most of my allowance and paychecks on MAC since freshman year of high school (junior in college now) so I have accumulated quite a bit.  My roommate has tons that she has bought since i introduced her to it.  Occoasionally I will borrow an eyesahdow *with her in the same room* to try out a new color, or she'll best out how she liks a new shadestick *again in the same room* but for us to lend it to each other for it to leave the room, no.  I think its a subconcious choice we have made and that topic has NEVER been breached.  whY?  because we both care madly about our things and really want them to be taken care of.  

Even though my sister does own some Mac, I dont lend MAC to her  b/c ive been burned too many times.  Everytime I lent her something in the past she either lost it or misplaced it or "forgotten to return it" and i had to go hunting for it often never finding it or finding it destroyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.   NO MORE.


----------



## eco (Apr 14, 2007)

no way. noooooo way!

I've been asked before and I just flat out say no.  If i'm going out and a friend wants to borrow something.... I will gladly keep it in MY purse and let them use it while we're out.  but it never goes out of my reach.  somehow I lost one lipglass, and i'm traumatized.  I know where ALL my mac is, and I lost it, I knew right away.  

The other tricky thing is letting someone hold onto something or borrow something when it involved drinking/going out.  never a good scenario.

Also, I will not take my MSF's out of the house.  I have a friend who asked me to bring it out with me and I said no way.  She has the same one (petticoat) and broke it into a million little pieces about a week after she got it!  *while we were drinking*!!!

Cleanliness is also a huge factor!  I keep all my makeup superclean.  clean my brushes all the time, wipe any loose powder or residue off everything.  I feel like if it looks clean, it still feels new!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't think I could lend my MAC to anyone.If I'm actually present while they're using it,that's ok though.

However,I'm a major perfectionist and I can't abide dirty eyeshadow pots(you know with spillage all over the sides...ugh.),concealer marks left on the pots or tubes..can't stand that.

So even though I'll let my friends use my stuff I always have to have a quick look over it when they hand it back because..well..it's my MAC and it cost alot and I wanna look after it!:roll:


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 14, 2007)

i dont have a problem doing make up for people
but when they ask to borrow it if they are going out so they can top up
im like
noway!
cause i know it would get damaged


----------



## pixi (Apr 14, 2007)

i've let my mate mike use my passionate e/s once, which didnt bother me at all. and i was going to let someone else use my basic red pigment sample but she changed her mind. i would be uncomfortable letting most people keep my makeup in their house for a while.

i really wouldnt want someone to use my lipglasses or lipsticks though


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Apr 15, 2007)

I am more than happy to make someone over anytime, but dont try to use my Mac yourself.  I know that may sound greedy, but its taken me a long time to get my collection nice and I like to keep it that way.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't like anybody touching my stuff. LOL i'm such a spoilt brat.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't have to worry about anyone  borrowing it. My husband considers it an investment he's made and will pummel someone for even LOOKING at it without permission LOL


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 15, 2007)

just. say. no.

too many friends always eye my stash with that look in their eyes, and i'm like, "i'm a germ phobe, sorry!"

tooootally a lie (to an extent, you can always clean it later) but still...make up is my biggest investment aside from my car, and i don't have to share it


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_i only share my makeup with my daughter. anyway, its not very hygenic to share with anyone IMO, but i let my daughter use some cause i know she is clean lol. sometimes if i dont like something or know i could never finish it, i give it to her. im such a good mommmy!!_

 
I'd let my little sister use any of my MAC (except mascara) if she wants, because she's clean, lol. I wouldn't lend her any because my traincase is super organized, and anything missing will upset the system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always give her my makeup that I don't really use anymore... Last year, I had a ton of Lancome and Este Lauder lipglosses/eyeshadows/foundation/etc and I gave it all to her, since I was replacing it with MAC. She was super happy because all she had was drugstore brand makeup.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_too many friends always eye my stash with that look in their eyes, and i'm like, "i'm a germ phobe, sorry!"

tooootally a lie (to an extent, you can always clean it later) but still...make up is my biggest investment aside from my car, and i don't have to share it_

 
That is why I *never* do my makeup in front of my friends! They have never seen my collection, I hide it when they visit, lol. Only my family and bf know.

Ever since I told him how great the Smashbox clear lip treatment was, he started using mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I let it slide because he takes me MAC shopping about twice a month and gets me a couple of things everytime.


----------



## goink (Apr 18, 2007)

The only MAC products that I would share to some very close friends are the powder products. It's easier to clean the powder products if it does come back to me yucky (although I never experienced this).

On a funnier note...

I did let one slide. My friend wanted to use a lipgloss so I told her to search my makeup bag. I had my back turned so I didn't see her take out a liquid concealer instead! When she put it on her lips and she realized it was a concealer. She was grossed out. So was I! Needless to say, I dumped the concealer right away.


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

my motto is "if you did not buy do not try!"


----------



## butterflydream (Apr 29, 2007)

Im pretty much a *itch when it comes to my friends using my things, because quite often I never get them back. Then when and if I ever do I usually never use those things again espeacially when it comes to clothes or my make-up. I just find it nasty to use someone elses eye or lip products. In the line of work I do I come in contact with pink eye so I am constantly scared of getting this, so I have to replace my brushes and shadows a lot. i would feel terrible if someone else got a germ because of me.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 29, 2007)

im the same, i'll let my mom borrow any MAC from me (not mascara) because i know she'll keep it in the cabinet when she's done so it doesnt get damaged. If only that was true for herself though, she already broke Moonshine Refelection (is that right?) and Humid :| in which i paid for her bday gifts. it was frickin annoying.

however, i never let my friends borrow it or use it. i gave one friend a pigment sample which she loves alot and thats it.


----------



## Blush (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't people borrowing my MAC or any other of my makeup items.
But my Shroom E/S is a staple for my sisters ¡¡¡


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

I totally agree with you all, it's a no-no! And slao they don't value it as much as us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..we are 'addicts' LOL


----------



## User49 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm quite selfish and happy to admit it so I wouldn't want to share my Mac. Gesh, think of the germs! Think of all the messy fingers that would touch your beautiful eyeshadows! Ahhhh!


----------



## ch33tah (Apr 29, 2007)

my best friend, who is also my housemate, and I share our make up with eachother. i will not share with anyone else. it's just not clean.


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 29, 2007)

No way some people (even friends !) uses my products ! I would let my mum though because she's a perfectionnist too ! My MAC collection is waaaaay too precious ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

all i've got to say ,read this!!!
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69807:

Poor girl!!


----------



## battipatti (Apr 30, 2007)

As long as they ASK, I'm fine with it, but there was one time this girl I don't particularly like who always winds up in my makeup bag when she asks to borrow a pen or something, used my Petticoat without asking and put it on with her fingers, I WAS PISEED OFF. Another friend always used to use my dewy jube, but she always asked and she's like my sister so I didn'y care, after a few times of asking to borrow it she asked me to buy her one next time I was in MAC and she'd repay me, that kind of borrowing I'm fine with, but that other girl, urgh, just urgh.


----------



## effloresce_ (May 31, 2007)

I really hate it when people who use only cheap drugstore stuff see my MAC and go all crazy over it and want to use it so much, especially at performances backstage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd lend my mum some, but she's very indifferent to makeup so it's not really an issue, anyway. The only other person i'd lend my MAC to is my best friend, cause i know she's not gonna steal stuff off me, and even then i wouldn't share things like lipglasses/mascaras.


----------



## bebs (May 31, 2007)

if somebody wants to use my make up, its me to put it on them because I'm sorry I dont trust people with my stuff like that I paid for it they didnt, people dont seem to respect things that aren't their own most of the time.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 1, 2007)

No one uses my personal makeup..drugstore or high-end....ever, not even my best friends (who have their own makeup collections).


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_I don't mind it if I use my make-up on someone else, but I'm not letting anoyone borrowing it!_

 
I'm exactly the same!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2007)

It’s like asking to borrow my toothbrush…NO WAY!! I am too fastidious and anal about keeping my products clean and bacteria free. I’m OC about never ever touching any of the products with my hands and ALWAYS using a clean brush before applying any makeup to my face. I have a ton of brushes so that if for some reason I can’t immediately wash them after using them, I have a full, clean set to start anew the next day….


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't allow other people to touch, borrow, or play with my makeup.  Period.  I will apply it on others, but they can't do it on themselves.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry, i aint sharing my MAC lol..


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 1, 2007)

oohhhh that makes me cringe just thinking about it!

my friends and i usually do our makeup together before we go out, so if one of them wants to use anything of mine i say 'go right ahead' as long as i am there with them. 

if someone wanted to take it home with them, i could never let them. never ever.

my mother and i share, so she can use whatever she wants as long as she asks. 

once when my friends were over they saw all of my makeup and it was at, like, 11 at night and they were like, "ohhhhh lets put on makeup!" so i took my mac, hid it, and handed them a ton of l'oreal and rimmel and said 'have fun' i just cannot stand for them to put makeup on and not go out to show it. lol.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd rather die.

My mom lost my small angled brush. So whenever she needs some of my MAC I apply it for her. I got her her own small angled brush too. =P


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm with everyone else
i'll do my friends makeup, but they can't take it with them.


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Same here.  They can see it, but no touching or borrowing allowed.


----------



## user79 (Jun 2, 2007)

No one has ever asked me, tbh, but it would be a no go.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 2, 2007)

I would never loan my MAC to anyone to take away, you never know where their fingers have been and I dont want them poking about in my stuff, besides, I loaned something once and it never came back - she told me she spilled it and found out later that she had decanted some to her OTHER friends and kept the rest!!! After that epsiode I used to share with friends and was happy to DECANT some pigment into a sample jar for them to take away, the problem I have though is that when you do it once they often expect you to do it again and I have found in the past that some friends just want you to keep giving them free MAC pigment...... 
Now I dont share with anyone unless I CHOOSE to gift them with a pigment or two or we do a swap. If the others want MAC pigment they can do what I did and buy their own.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 2, 2007)

i dont let people borrow my MAC, they can use it if i supervise them. i put to much time, money and effort for a piece of my collection to get messed up, lost or stolen!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

The only person I share my makeup with is my mum, and that's only because she always asks me if she can borrow whatever she'd like to wear--usually eyeshadow.  And she'll usually ask me to apply it as well, since my mum isn't exactly what you'd call 'girly'.  Neither am I for that matter; I got into makeup and makeup artistry last summer but before that? I had one lipgloss from Walgreen's, and it was ultramarine blue with glitter.

As far as my friends are concerned...my best friend is dragged to the Galleria every summer without fail, and if she sees something she likes even moderately, I'll buy it for her.  She's attending college and paying for it herself and I'm still stuck at home with no expenses so I buy her stuff for her.  She's building up a pretty good makeup collection, too.  

But as far as actually lending my stuff out?  Hell fucking no.  When I was a junior in high school, I lent my purple Dior Plastic Shine to a girl in my art classes--and keep in mind that by my junior year all but three of my classes were art classes--and even though I saw her EVERY GODDAMN DAY, she was always 'forgetting' to bring it back to me.  When I finally got it back, there was maybe ten percent left.

...I made that bitch buy me a new Plastic Shine, goddammit.

And plus, like everyone has stated before me, there's the hygenic reasons.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 3, 2007)

ditto... i don't mind using my makeup on someone, especially close friends or family, but no one is taking my mac anywhere.  i was kind of like this for a while, but definetly more so now b/c during christmas i was robbed & my traincase with my precious collection was among the things taken.  so now that i'm *sigh* SLOWLY rebuilding my collection, i'm extra cautious.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_ditto... i don't mind using my makeup on someone, especially close friends or family, but no one is taking my mac anywhere.  i was kind of like this for a while, but definetly more so now b/c during christmas i was robbed & my traincase with my precious collection was among the things taken.  so now that i'm *sigh* SLOWLY rebuilding my collection, i'm extra cautious._

 
!!!  Holy shit, that's terrible!  I'm so sorry that happened to you.  I'm glad that you're slowly rebuilding your collection but it's also a pisser that you've got to replace things you once had just because some jerkoff decided that s/he was going to take your traincase because they wanted it.  

I swear, some people have no respect or courtesy for others (like those jackasses that take their babies into movie theatres and then just let the kid scream for two hours instead of taking it out).  My one consolation is that I know that Karma will bitchslap them for their insolence.


----------



## xmamax (Jun 9, 2007)

I let my best friend borrow my stuff sometimes, but she is the only one. She always returns the stuff in the same condition I gave it to her, and doesn't use much.


----------



## liv (Jun 9, 2007)

I have no qualms using my MAC when I'm doing a friend's makeup, but in my bag it will stay.  I've never been big on lending things, I usually end up regretting it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have to agree with nearly everyone else. if i'm doing someone's makeup using my own products then that's fine, but i have to draw the line there. i can't let friends just walk away with my makeup unless its something that i've given them to have, other than that, it's a no-no, just like my cd's or my dvd's, for some reason i just have those friends who don't like to return things, and i'm not one of those friends. i actually return things because i don't like the burden of having someone hunt me down for their stuff back.


----------



## MACreation (Jun 14, 2007)

I leave for work usually about 6:30-7:30am and my little sis (22) works after 12pm. So when I get home I can see she borrows my stuff, as it is moved from my neat piles. That little devil. I can usually point out a product of mine on her face. And she thinks she's slick. Allowing borrowing isn't by choice for me.


----------



## meihwa (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm usually a very generous and giving person, but not with MAC.  Never.  Not only for sanitary reasons, but I am possessive about it because I work so hard to earn the money to buy it and it is something for me to enjoy.  I will, however, put it on a friend with my own clean brushes if they would like to try it out, but otherwise, I'm a jerk.  No touchy the cosmetics!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a pretty selfish bitch. The only person I lend my MAC to is my mother.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 15, 2007)

Uhmm they are welcome to come and use my MU at my home so long as they follow the rules,..If I take my traincase somewhere to get ready, then it stays in my traincase,... Borrowing is a NO NO. Though usually my gals friends want me to make them over anyway,... ((Insert sigh here)) that is okay but often leave me messed over for time to get ready.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if I lent it to someone or if someone stole it, but my Orange eyeshadow has been missing for a year and a half. =(


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 15, 2007)

Aggghhh sounds like you need a "Pat Down" policy. Pat everyone down and check pockets and purses before they leave. Trust me,.. if something of mine comes up missing,.. well,.. I will  invent a MAC detector to put at my door on top of that. I am a bit nutty about no one taking my MAC. I have heard too many horror stories and about 80% of my collection is darned Limited Edition Stuff


----------



## redambition (Jun 17, 2007)

im possessive of my mac - to the point where i purchased a limited edition chi chi's eleven eye palette to use when travelling with friends or when i will be getting ready to go out with other people around.

im more than happy to pass around my chi chi palette for others to use if we're all getting ready to go out. i don't think i could handle seeing my mac palette having fingers dipped into it


----------

